# Coned yarn suppliers - UK



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi all
I am currently looking at where to buy coned yarns in the UK. I have started a word doc of the ones I've found so far - anyone interested please pm me. Ii would be great to find out your favourite supplier or one you think is very good VFM.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I see Shaws sell cones of yarn 4 ply,


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Mary Cardiff said:


> I see Shaws sell cones of yarn 4 ply,


Thanks for the info - I haven't heard of Shaw's before. I've added it to the list. :thumbup:


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

BSK, Metropolitan, Yeoman, Brett's, Jamieson's, Uppingham, Undy yarns, www.littleknittingfairy.co.uk, Texere yarns - just for starters.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

GrandmaLiz said:


> Thanks for the info - I haven't heard of Shaw's before. I've added it to the list. :thumbup:


Shaw is a local shop,dont know if there are any in england


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Shaw is a local shop,dont know if there are any in england


Hi - I had a 'look' for them, they have an on-line shop and post out


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Ebay.


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi 
Thanks for the reminder about Ebay. I have bought a lot of yarn in the past from various sellers. Whilst it's a good source, many sellers don't offer repeatable yarn. A notable exception is BSK. When I compared their prices on their website and Ebay, the latter was often cheaper for the same yarn and VAT is included. I was surprised that (at present) their 'direct' online shop is exclusive of VAT, i.e. added when you get to the checkout, and higher prices especially considering there are no Ebay fees.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

GrandmaLiz said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the reminder about Ebay. I have bought a lot of yarn in the past from various sellers. Whilst it's a good source, many sellers don't offer repeatable yarn. A notable exception is BSK. When I compared their prices on their website and Ebay, the latter was often cheaper for the same yarn and VAT is included. I was surprised that (at present) their 'direct' online shop is exclusive of VAT, i.e. added when you get to the checkout, and higher prices especially considering there are no Ebay fees.


I didn't know that about the differences in BSKs prices - every little saving helps.


----------



## Suejules (Jun 17, 2012)

Kemps of Sunderland 4ply cones 6.99  also free p &p orders over 25.00


----------



## mannie (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for that, I have never thought to look for some of those. I will bookmark this.


----------



## Lorraine Cannell (Sep 17, 2014)

Is this Shaw's http://www.shawsdirect.com/category/Yarn/


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

Jamieson and Smith Lerwick - different from Jamieson


----------



## Hazelformby (Feb 22, 2014)

Abakan has shops in Liverpool ,Birkenhead ,Preston and Mostyn in North Wales and are also on line


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Uppingham yarns. Wide selection of wool, synthetics, fancy, silk, metallic, linen, cotton, hemp - in fact, you think of it, they probably have it.


----------



## Shadyknit (Nov 9, 2011)

the Shaw's in Carmarthen have just started selling them in Wales too.


----------



## honeysgranny (Sep 29, 2014)

www.eltonvaleyarns.co.uk www.roosteryarns.com - just seen their shade card for alpaca - lovely. and www.tolsonsmillyarns.com who are at Fazely Tamworth who I am reliably informed have a very nice coffee shop too.


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks to all who contributed names of yarn suppliers in the UK. I've attached the word doc done to date for those who are interested.


----------



## margaritaparkertalk.net (May 27, 2013)

bsk bedford 
uppingham yarns


----------



## margaritaparkertalk.net (May 27, 2013)

bsk bedford 
uppingham yarns


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you, this is really helpful.


----------



## giocosso (Jan 15, 2015)

I like Yeoman Yarns as they send up to 3 shade cards of your choice for free (a long card with sample yarn wrapped around in each colourway). If you need more, they have Machine Knitting shade packs which they post for £5.95 in the UK. Really happy with their service so far. www.yeoman-yarns.co.uk

I've requested shade cards from BSK, but haven't got any reply to date.


----------



## sb47 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello janetmk,

Different subject, I see you are from Norfolk UK , I live in Norwich, do you know of any machine knit classes nearby, thanks Sally.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Here is another.....http://www.fairfieldyarns.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> Here is another.....http://www.fairfieldyarns.co.uk/index.htm


Thanks - it's on the list.


----------



## Lidia (Nov 13, 2011)

Rooster yarns in Cheshire. They supply Alpaca 4ply on cones and other natural yarns, also they have recently added coned yarns ready for dyeing.


----------



## Dorise (Nov 21, 2013)

I am new to knitting and buying on line, can anyone tell me how much ( E5.95 ) is in the USA


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Dorise said:


> I am new to knitting and buying on line, can anyone tell me how much ( E5.95 ) is in the USA


$9.04 at today's rate (1/16/15)

You can always do a search for currency converters. Here's the one I used: 
https://www.google.com/finance/converter

Remember, postage from the U.K. is expensive.


----------



## margaritaparkertalk.net (May 27, 2013)

write to the guild they have a list of clubs


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello sb47
I live South of Norwich, what a coincidence! 
Have sent you a pm. Have you received it? 
Janet


----------



## sb47 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello Janet,
Yes I did send you a reply, don't know why you did not get it, sorry about that, it is nice of you to write again, thanks.
Looked at your website,wow what a clever lady.
To cut this email short, I need help with my first garment,I tried knitting a sleeveless jumper, done a swatch, but it was too small when I took it off machine. Sally.


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

Have pm you again- let's keep trying! janet


----------



## Ciris (Jun 21, 2019)

Kemps Wool Shop of Sunderland only sells acrylic. I live 2 miles away and they don't have much of a selection of coned yarns.


----------

